# Black and White HDR C&C Welcome



## KAikens318 (Jul 17, 2012)

Playing around with HDR and black and white lately. The first is a little more processed than the second but I love it


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

IM not sure if these should be in b and w, they look very colourful! But nice pics


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

If you had done your HDR better, the conversion to B&W would also have been better. As they are now, in particular the first one, it looks like a xerox copy of a B&W. Highlights are blown. Nice detail on the steps and wall, but the kid doesnt look right. In the next pic it looks like you close cropped the car then blurred everything else making the ground around the car look fake.


----------

